# More Drawngs Come see!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

K, well just got off school at 12pm and i had nothing else to do. So i fed my virtual pit pups and decided to show you my newest creations i've been working on with serious hand cramps lol. I woke up this morning and my whole hand was numb and looked as if i were holding a pencil. But its better now, and back to drawing lol!

Here is Renegade again, i totally just love drawing him:









Here are two more of my favs.

Gatorex:









And Faligar:









And there are more to come! If anyone would like to have me make any of your own custom artwork just drop in a message

:goodpost:

Okay so i JUST did these  I went really far with this one, i love it!
Also i love his short temper.
Renegade Roaring: 









And here is my latest, Xragoni. (X-Ra-gon-ie)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking great Hun!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great job..keep em coming I enjoy seeing the drawings


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Looking great Hun!





Czar said:


> great job..keep em coming I enjoy seeing the drawings


:goodpost:Thank you! lol, i am currently working on like 4 more :roll:

I love that you all love to see my drawings, it makes me want to draw more. I am currently practicing on shading and adding colors to my drawings. I also like that i learned how to brighten up my images so that they'd come out nicer, and i also learned that when i finish a drawing then go back over it with my pencil and darken the lining it makes it easier to see :woof:

And since i get bored a lot, my only options are to play with Jasper or draw. So i sit him on the table in front of where i sit and draw and talk to him
I've been thinking of putting together a comic(like someone previously told me on another forum that's private that i chat on with Mamma Lisa), but when it comes to me and stories....well i just do way better roleplaying and creating profiles for my characters.

For anyone who doesn't know, Roleplaying is when you have a character, and assume their actions, and feelings, and talk (or type) as if you put yourself in your characters body. Like me, i love to roleplay, and i create my very characters, and have given them their very own profiles on my website (pokes my drawings and pokes My Artwork (TheAPBTBlessings))


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

very cool , reminds me of Joe Madureira drawing style


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Who is Joe Madureira?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

he used to draw comic books


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Very cool, they look great!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Sydney said:


> Very cool, they look great!





wheezie said:


> he used to draw comic books


To Wheezie: Ohh.... Yeah i love putting my imagination with my handwork to create something marvelous.

Thanks Sydney! They do don't they?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are awesome! I want something like that for a logo!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Those are awesome! I want something like that for a logo!


Cool!  Also i replied to your message


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, those are such great drawings! 

We have some talent here at GP. It'd be cool if we had a thread dedicated to everyone's art work making them into collages or something.

Keep up the good work


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Wow, those are such great drawings!
> 
> We have some talent here at GP. It'd be cool if we had a thread dedicated to everyone's art work making them into collages or something.
> 
> Keep up the good work


Yeah, or so i could advertise lol 

thank you and i sure will


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, i added more to my first post....anyone look yet?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Okay, i added more to my first post....anyone look yet?


Also i'm still open for Artwork Request


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

These are great, girl!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> These are great, girl!


lol you think so? Thanks! :goodpost:


----------



## christinac_0929 (Feb 5, 2012)

wow that is really good!


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

You really are talented. I've been wanting to do something but don't know where to start. Any pointers? Lol, I should mention that I haven't had any training but just love to draw and paint. 
But you should def consider something like a comic or even a calendar to start off with and then move on to bigger and greater things


----------

